# Riddle me this...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

STBXH always told our kids that "they should marry their best friend, just like he did".

He offered this sage advice repeatedly and most times, with his arm lovingly wrapped around me.

So the riddle is this...

if you marry your best friend, just who do you divorce? :scratchhead:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> if you marry your best friend, just who do you divorce? :scratchhead:


I guess that remains to be seen.
You can bet it isn`t your best friend though.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

...the person who used to be your best friend?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Your Ex-BF?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Just a snippet of my weirdly warped sense of irony.

:lol:


----------

